# BMW Reception at the Los Angeles Auto Show



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

operknockity said:


> *Hey Louis,
> 
> Welcome to the 'fest! *


Ditto! :thumbup:

I didn't realize there were that many tickets to go 'round. I'll send my request today.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Yeap!! got my tix yesterday!! 

:bawling: 

 

 

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

can someone who's going ask the BMW people whether the 330cic will go to 6 speed this year (March 2003) or next year? It looks like 6-speed in UK, but signals are confusing for U.S.

Thanks


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

I requested two tickets, and I don't think the spouse will be interested (he won't even take 'Karl's' 2nd key; he's afraid to even touch the car - his idea of a car is a 1900 Honda Civic Wagon with at *least* 100,000 miles!)

If I get the tickets (I'll post here if I do) and someone would like to go - PM me, and we'll arrange to meet at the Convention Center.

I'm a new Bimmer owner, and I'd love to meet seasoned, grizzled Bimmer veterans!


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

I've been notified that I'll be sent 2 tickets; if there is someone in the Greater Lost Angeles Area who would like to go, PM me, and let's communicate!


----------



## BMW (Dec 17, 2002)

*All tickets for the BMW Reception at the L. A. Auto Show have now been claimed. For those that did not get tickets, if you stop by the BMW display Saturday morning January 4th you'll still have a chance to meet the BMW NA reps.

I hope to see you there, 
Louis*


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Got my tix. Thanks Louis :thumbup:


----------



## BMW (Dec 17, 2002)

Scottn2retro, you're welcome. 

I can tell you that both BMW NA and I wish we could get more tickets. The limiting factor is the space available to hold the reception. We're fitting in as many people as we can and we still can't accomodate everyone that would like to attend. Thanks to everyone for understanding that the limits are not what BMW NA or I want.

FWIW, BMW NA buys the tickets from the L. A. Auto Show. I think we owe them a big thanks for not only the tickets but making the executives available.

To all, best wishes for a safe, prosperous and happy New Year.

Louis


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Louis, thanks for the tix. 

So, who will be attending the 9am or 10am show?

*9am: Vincent

*10am:



BMW said:


> *Scottn2retro, you're welcome.
> 
> I can tell you that both BMW NA and I wish we could get more tickets. The limiting factor is the space available to hold the reception. We're fitting in as many people as we can and we still can't accomodate everyone that would like to attend. Thanks to everyone for understanding that the limits are not what BMW NA or I want.
> 
> ...


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes, Louis,

Thank you ever so much for the tickets! I've never been to an Auto Show before, and I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Hey Louis, thanks for the tix.
> 
> So, who will be attending the 9am or 10am show?
> 
> ...


My tickets say 10... so I guess that's when I'm attending....

Thanks Louis! :thumbup:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

9am: Vincent, Howard

10am: doeboy

Perhaps we should wear the bimmerfest logo so we can find each other.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm at 10. Which is good cause I'm not getting up on a Saturday to get to downtown by 9.  

The crappy part about going to the show on the first day (aside from the crowd) is that a lot of the new stuff doesn't get on the floor until after announcements are made for the Detroit show which is the following Wed. or Thurs.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm 9 AM and I may have the 2nd ticket available


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

operknockity said:


> *
> Perhaps we should wear the bimmerfest logo so we can find each other. *


Great idea. :thumbup: Do you have name tags with the logo?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

=================================
Update: 

9am: Vincent, Howard, Scott, Raffi, Andy?, Hack?
10am: doeboy, Kaz
=================================

Can't wait! ALPINA Z8...wooweee!!!!!




:bigpimp:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *Great idea. :thumbup: Do you have name tags with the logo? *


Nope. I was just gonna print out the logo from the web site on some sticky-label sheets.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

URGENT HELP NEEDED!!!!!

I need an extra ticket PLEASE. I've got one ticket from Andy for the 9 a.m. reception, but my gf now wants to come along.... PRETTY PLEASE HELP! :angel:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Raffi said:


> *URGENT HELP NEEDED!!!!!
> 
> I need an extra ticket PLEASE. I've got one ticket from Andy for the 9 a.m. reception, but my gf now wants to come along.... PRETTY PLEASE HELP! :angel:   *


I have access to possibly 2 extras... but both for 10am.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *I have access to possibly 2 extras... but both for 10am. *


That would work - I would go to the 10 a.m. reception! Please let me know ASAP if that works out. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Bleh! :tsk: 10am is for pple who can't wake up on Saturdays...

By 10am, I will be test driving the ALPINA Z8 on the streets of LA. :lmao: :lmao:



Raffi said:


> *That would work - I would go to the 10 a.m. reception! Please let me know ASAP if that works out. :thumbup: *


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:



> *Bleh! :tsk: 10am is for pple who can't wake up on Saturdays...
> 
> By 10am, I will be test driving the ALPINA Z8 on the streets of LA. :lmao: :lmao: *


Hey, I admit, I am NOT a morning person.  

Wishful thinking about the Z8, Vince! :angel:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *By 10am, I will be test driving the ALPINA Z8 on the streets of LA. :lmao: :lmao: *


By 11am, you'll have the airbag and steering wheel off


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *By 11am, you'll have the airbag and steering wheel off  *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I heard the bag and wheel fit onto a Z3....  Maybe someone might want it...hint hint...:bigpimp:



scottn2retro said:


> *By 11am, you'll have the airbag and steering wheel off  *


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Not unless there is a track session.... ha! 



Raffi said:


> *Hey, I admit, I am NOT a morning person.
> 
> Wishful thinking about the Z8, Vince! :angel:  *


Anyhoo, here's my plan for tomorrow:

9am~1pm 
Stay at BMW

1pm~1:30pm 
Browse through SAAB, AUDI, VW and Aston Martin.

1:30pm~2:30pm 
Check out aftermarket hall (includes 30mins of ogling at miniatures).

2:30pm~2:45pm
Laugh at people who sit in IS300 (includes 10mins of possibly getting beaten up).

2:45pm~3:00pm
If survive from beating, return to car and go home.

:bigpimp:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *I heard the bag and wheel fit onto a Z3....  Maybe someone might want it...hint hint...:bigpimp: *


I bet Roadsterwench might be interested in a Z8 steering wheel if managed to get your hands on one.

I like your schedule better than mine.
9am to ? - at reception
end of reception to time to go - listen to wife b*tch about being at car show


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

UPDATE: Kaz came through for me. I will atend the 10 a.m. reception with my gf. Thanks Kaz! :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey Stuka -

Do you still need your other ticket. dyllanc is looking for one.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

================================= 
Update: 

9am: Vincent, Howard, Scott, Andy?, Hack? 
10am: doeboy, Kaz, Raffi
================================= 


So who else is attending?  

Emission? Plaz? Sonet?:dunno:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

LoL! 

Lin will be attending the show with me too. Hrm...she can't wait to see the Hummers. :eeps: Every autoshow we have been to, she must take some pics in and around the Hummers.



scottn2retro said:


> *I bet Roadsterwench might be interested in a Z8 steering wheel if managed to get your hands on one.
> 
> I like your schedule better than mine.
> 9am to ? - at reception
> end of reception to time to go - listen to wife b*tch about being at car show  *


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I'll probably take my wife on Wed or Thurs night. 

We are in the market for a car, and she really wants to go check out the new offerings...


----------



## HT (Sep 12, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *
> So who else is attending?
> 
> Emission? Plaz? Sonet?:dunno: *


================================= 
Update:

9am: Vincent, Howard, Scott, Andy?, Hack?, HT 
10am: doeboy, Kaz, Raffi
=================================

See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm planning to attend; got to leave The Land of Bovine Living (aka Chino Hills) at 8 AM in order to get to Lost Angeles and find a place to park in time!


----------



## phrider (May 6, 2002)

Louis -- Thanks for the tickets. It was a lot of fun, for both me and for my guest.

And the one rumor that was not denied, and was partially confirmed by Tom S (the M series product manager): 

BMW is seriously looking at a permanent, west coast (or at least west of the Mississippi) center for BMW Driver Training programs.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

phrider said:


> *BMW is seriously looking at a permanent, west coast (or at least west of the Mississippi) center for BMW Driver Training programs. *


Considering the number of cars they sell in SoCal alone, it's about time! 

--SONET


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

phrider said:


> *BMW is seriously looking at a permanent, west coast (or at least west of the Mississippi) center for BMW Driver Training programs. *


One of the hurdles he mentioned along this line was BMWs preference to own their own facility and not do some program where they say, rent California Speedway and put on a driving school. He mentioned how when you went SC, it is a total BMW 'environment' (he did elaborate on that concept) and he didn't think they could get that unless it was a BMW only program at a BMW only facility.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Someone find out if the 330i HP has a limited slip...
> 
> If not, why not? *


Darn, I got there and forgot your question. It had a 6 speed. Maybe one of the e46 owners paid more attention to the what was on the car. Kaz, Vince, Raffi?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *Darn, I got there and forgot your question. It had a 6 speed. Maybe one of the e46 owners paid more attention to the what was on the car. Kaz, Vince, Raffi? *


I don't remember any mention of an LSD on the car....

Why not? I dunno... I'm not with BMWNA....  :dunno:


----------

